# o sino [si no]



## Jardinera654

¿Puede alguien ayudarme? ¿Qué quiere decir con esta frase "o sino"? Quiza sea no mas jerga, pero en este contexto podría significar "or else" in inglés? El diccionario me da "but" o "except". No hay "or else" que puedo hallar de ningún lado. 

".....El hombre le da un ultimatum a su esposa que termine con sus celos, o sino se tendrán que separar......"

Gracias...........


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> ¿Puede alguien ayudarme? ¿Qué quiere decir con esta frase "o sino"? Quiza sea no mas jerga, pero en este contexto podría significar "or else" in inglés? El diccionario me da "but" o "except". No hay "or else" que puedo hallar de ningún lado.
> 
> ".....El hombre le da un ultimatum a su esposa que termine con sus celos, o sino se tendrán que separar......"
> 
> Gracias...........


 
o si no (coloquial) = de lo contrario = otherwise

muchas personas creen que existe una palabra "sinó" que significa "lo contrario (a si sí, o "sisí" ) y la escriben "sino"


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> o si no (coloquial) = de lo contrario = otherwise
> 
> muchas personas creen que existe una palabra "sinó" que significa "lo contrario (a si sí, o "sisí" ) y la escriben "sino"


 Sí existe: ¡Ya han escrito otro sinó que no viene en el diccionario!   ¿No tenemos leísmo? Pues también podríamos tener sinóismo y oseaísmo.

(*TODO LO QUE HE DICHO ERA UNA BROMA. ¡Por favor, no os lo toméis en serio!*)


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Sí existe: ¡Ya han escrito otro sinó que no viene en el diccionario!  ¿No tenemos leísmo? Pues también podríamos tener sinóismo y oseaismo.


 
Esto no lo entiendo. Podemos decir "sino", que existe, en frases como:

"No sólo no lo entiendo sino que además es incorrecto"

Pero ¿podemos ponerlo alguna vez con "o" delante?: "o sino".

La verdad es que no lo sé, pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo. 

Con "o" serían frases como: 

Ven ahora mismo o, si no, no vuelvas.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Esto no lo entiendo. Podemos decir "sino", que existe, en frases como:
> 
> "No sólo no lo entiendo sino que además es incorrecto"
> 
> Pero ¿podemos ponerlo alguna vez con "o" delante?: "o sino".
> 
> La verdad es que no lo sé, pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo.
> 
> Con "o" serían frases como:
> 
> Ven ahora mismo o, si no, no vuelvas.


 
Claro que existe "sino" y se utiliza como tú dices, como "pero" y cuatro o cinco usos más.

Nos referimos a

Hazlo, o de lo contrario afrontarás las consecuencias
Hazlo, pues si no lo haces te irá mal
Hazlo, o si no (sinó) te voy a moler a puñadas (yo diría "reventar a trompadas" o "cag*r a patadas" que son mucho más elegantes y refinados  ). El "sinó" suprime la coma que uno podría esperar ( o si no -lo haces/es así-,)

Lazarus, como tu dices, hay como un "sinoísmo", pero aquí en la Argentina a lo largo de todos los niveles de educación te corrigen tus profesores diciéndote que "sinó" está mal.

El "oseaísmo" es más bien un forma de no decir "¡Eeeeh!" todo el tiempo, o sea , eeehhh!,  este que, o sea, eeehhh! ¡Me perdí!


----------



## lazarus1907

Maruja, Alec... lo decía en broma:

"Si no" es una conjunción condicional (si) seguida de un adverbio de negación.
"Sino" es una conjunción adversativa: No soy alemán, sino holandés.
"Sinó" es una barbaridad.

No es lo mismo "sino" que "sinó".

Lo que dije de "sin*ó*ismo", que era la broma, consiste en decir "sinó...." en lugar de "si no...", lo cual está mal.
El "oseaísmo" sería decir "osea,....", que es otra aberración.


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Maruja, Alec... lo decía en broma:
> 
> "Si no" es una conjunción condicional (si) seguida de un adverbio de negación.
> "Sino" es una conjunción adversativa: No soy alemán, sino holandés.
> "Sinó" es una barbaridad.


 
Vale, vale, ya sé que lo decías en broma. "Sinó" es una bonita barbaridad, estamos de acuerdo.

Pero en ningun caso se puede decir "o sino". ¿Verdad?


----------



## lazarus1907

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Pero en ningun caso se puede decir "o sino". ¿Verdad?


No se me ocurre cómo podrías poner una conjunción copulativa seguida de una adversativa (espero que no se pueda), la verdad. Lo correcto sería "o si no...".


----------



## María Madrid

¡oh, sino cruel!  Por lo menos suena igual! Saludos,


----------



## Maruja14

María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¡oh, sino cruel!  Por lo menos suena igual! Saludos,


 
Vale, pero creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema (y, aunque la "h" no se pronuncie, ahí está).


----------



## María Madrid

Malos tiempos para la ironía... 

Jardinera: 
Si no= literally if not, otherwise (Wake him up now, otherwise he'll be late)
Sino= but. (It's not you, but me)

Saludos,


----------



## achx

si no: or else.

Give me my money back or else I´ll call the police


----------



## Jardinera654

Les agradezco a todos.


----------



## Txiri

Pero no puede venir al final de una oración.  

Es muy común, como de amenaza leve, por ejemplo, de un padre a su  hijo:

You do your homework, or else!
You clean up your room, or else!


----------



## María Madrid

Txiri said:
			
		

> Pero no puede venir al final de una oración.
> 
> Es muy común, como de amenaza leve, por ejemplo, de un padre a su hijo:
> 
> You do your homework, or else!
> You clean up your room, or else!


 
No sé si te entiendo bien cuando dices que no puede ir al final de la oración. 

Cuando se dice al final, se sobreentiende que no termina ahí, sino que hay una frase implícita que completa la oración.

Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes cuáles lo que te espera).
Saludos,


----------



## Txiri

María Madrid said:
			
		

> No sé si te entiendo bien cuando dices que no puede ir al final de la oración.
> 
> Cuando se dice al final, se sobreentiende que no termina ahí, sino que hay una frase implícita que completa la oración.
> 
> Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes cuáles lo que te espera).
> Saludos,


 
El problema, María, es que tenemos una variedad de confusiones operantes a trávés del hilo.  Digo que ni "o si no" ni "o sino" pueden darse al final de una oración.  

De hecho, "o sino" no es posible, punto.

Cuando la persona original que plantea su duda dice:




			
				Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> ¿Puede alguien ayudarme? ¿Qué quiere decir con esta frase "o sino"? Quiza sea no mas jerga, pero en este contexto podría significar "or else" in inglés? El diccionario me da "but" o "except". No hay "or else" que puedo hallar de ningún lado.
> 
> ".....El hombre le da un ultimatum a su esposa que termine con sus celos, o sino se tendrán que separar......"
> 
> Gracias...........


 
la frase NO ocurre al final de la oración, sino que funciona como conjunción.  

Dice que el diccionario le da "but" y "except".  El "but" a qué se refiere el diccionario es este:

not "this", but (rather) "that"
no xxx, sino yyy
"No fue Alberto quien lo hizo, *sino* Gonzalo.

Para una oración como:



			
				Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> ".....El hombre le da un ultimatum a su esposa que termine con sus celos, o sino se tendrán que separar......"


 
que interpreto como:

" ... The man gives his wife an ultimatum, (telling her) to stop being jealous, or if not (or if she doesn´t) (stop), they´ll have to separate ... "

(There are other ways as well, perhaps, to translate the sentence, but none that seem to *me *to capture what I think jardinera _intended _to say.  Another possibiity includes understanding the clause "que termine con sus celos" as an adjective clause modifying "ultimatum", in which case it would read something like, "The man gives his wife an ultimatum which may end his (or her) jealousy, or if not they´ll have to separate ..." -- but como puedes ver, esta solución no suena muy natural, tampoco, pero menos natural que la primera solución.  En fin, creo que la frase original en español quedó mal redactada.)

entonces el "o sino" no se ha escrito bien, ha debido de que quedar como, "o si no ...", lo cual no es apto como traducción por "but" o "except."

Pregunta la persona original si "o sino" puede traducirse por "or else".  Sí, creo, que podríamos sustituir "or else" por el "or if not"-- en la primera solución de traducción que sugiero yo en _este_ post.  Pero a la hora de trabajar con su oración original, primero, habría que rectificar los problemas ahí en esa frase original, antes de quedar en traducirla por "or else".

"o si no" y "o sino" no son equivalentes.

Finalmente, observaba yo que en inglés usamos "or else" como leve amenaza, es decir,

"You´ll do this, or else!"
"He´d better come up with the money, or else!"

En inglés queda bien al final de la oración, aunque sí entendemos que es una frase apocopada, para, por ejemplo, 

"You´ll do this, or else I will fire you."
"He´d better come up with the money, or else we´ll have his legs cut off."

Pero, ni "o sino"  (que es incorrecto, pero que sería "or but") ni "o si no" ("or if not") pueden ocurrir sin más texto, al final de una oración en español.


----------



## Txiri

María Madrid said:
			
		

> No sé si te entiendo bien cuando dices que no puede ir al final de la oración.
> 
> Cuando se dice al final, se sobreentiende que no termina ahí, sino que hay una frase implícita que completa la oración.
> 
> Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes cuáles lo que te espera).
> Saludos,


 
Ahora, tengo que confesar que _yo_ no entiendo _tu_ ejemplo:

parece que dice, 

"Do your homework, if not / or else  .... (you already know *which ones* _*what*_ is waiting for you" )


----------



## Maruja14

Txiri said:
			
		

> Ahora, tengo que confesar que _yo_ no entiendo _tu_ ejemplo:
> 
> parece que dice,
> 
> "Do your homework, if not / or else .... (you already know *which ones* _*what*_ is waiting for you" )


 
Creo que no quiere decir "cuáles" sino "qué es"


----------



## Txiri

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Creo que no quiere decir "cuáles" sino "qué es"


 
Bueno a ver entonces, si sustituímos "qué es" ...

"Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes qué es lo que te espera)."

Do your homework, if not / or else ... (you already know what it is that´s waiting for you).

¿Por qué no, 



> Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes lo que te espera).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Txiri said:
			
		

> Ahora, tengo que confesar que _yo_ no entiendo _tu_ ejemplo:
> 
> parece que dice,
> 
> "Do your homework, if not / or else .... (you already know *which ones* _*what*_ is waiting for you" )


La frase se suele decir

Haz los deberes, o si no ...
Haz los deberes; si no ...

(ya sabes lo que te espera)
(ya sabes la que te espera)
(ya sabes que es lo que te espera)

Pero los niños hoy en día no responden mucho a los puntos suspensivos


----------



## Maruja14

Txiri said:
			
		

> Bueno a ver entonces, si sustituímos "qué es" ...
> 
> "Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes qué es lo que te espera)."
> 
> Do your homework, if not / or else ... (you already know what it is that´s waiting for you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haz los deberes, si no.... (ya sabes lo que te espera).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no,
Click to expand...

 
Totalmente de acuerdo, no hace falta nada más.

Haz los deberes, si no ya sabes lo que te espera.


----------



## María Madrid

Txiri said:
			
		

> El problema, María, es que tenemos una variedad de confusiones operantes a trávés del hilo. Digo que ni "o si no" ni "o sino" pueden darse al final de una oración.
> De hecho, "o sino" no es posible, punto.
> 
> Cuando la persona original que plantea su duda dice:
> 
> *".....El hombre le da un ultimatum a su esposa que termine con sus celos, o sino se tendrán que separar......"*
> 
> la frase NO ocurre al final de la oración, sino que funciona como conjunción.
> 
> Dice que el diccionario le da "but" y "except".


 
Ahora te entiendo. Claro que le da but y except para sino en el diccionario, pero es que aunque él escribió sino, es si no. El original estaba mal en español, pero pensaba que eso había quedado claro.

"El hombre le da un ultimatum para que termine con sus celos, si no (si eso no sucede, si ella no termina con sus celos) se tendrán que separar". La traducción literal sería if not, lo cual no quiere decir que sea la mejor forma de pasarlo al otro idioma, por eso yo sugería otherwise. 
"Si no" puede sustituirse por "de lo contrario" "de no ser así". Y por supuesto que si no y sino NO son intercambiables.



			
				Txiri said:
			
		

> Finalmente, observaba yo que en inglés usamos "or else" como leve amenaza, es decir,
> 
> "You´ll do this, or else!"
> "He´d better come up with the money, or else!"
> 
> En inglés queda bien al final de la oración, aunque sí entendemos que es una frase apocopada, para, por ejemplo,
> 
> "You´ll do this, or else I will fire you."
> "He´d better come up with the money, or else we´ll have his legs cut off."
> 
> Pero, ni "o sino" (que es incorrecto, pero que sería "or but") ni "o si no" ("or if not") pueden ocurrir sin más texto, al final de una oración en español.


 
En esto último no estoy de acuerdo, en español también se usa como amenaza al final, igualmente sobreentendiendo la frase que sigue, por lo que tras el si no se pondrían puntos suspensivos. Por supuesto es un uso coloquial, no formal.

"Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no.... " (Si no haces los deberes en este momento vamos a tener un problema, te voy a castigar sin salir, se lo digo a tu padre o lo que sea que el destinatario de la amenaza entienda como consecuencia de no hacer los deberes). Es decir algo similar a lo que tú dices con

*"You´ll do this, or else!" "You´ll do this, or else I will fire you."
*
Espero que ahora sí nos entendamos. Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En esto último no estoy de acuerdo, en español también se usa como amenaza al final, igualmente sobreentendiendo la frase que sigue, por lo que tras el si no se pondrían puntos suspensivos. Por supuesto es un uso coloquial, no formal.
> 
> "Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no.... " (Si no haces los deberes en este momento vamos a tener un problema, te voy a castigar sin salir, se lo digo a tu padre o lo que sea que el destinatario de la amenaza entienda como consecuencia de no hacer los deberes). Espero que ahora sí nos entendamos. Saludos.


 
Entonces, ¿te queda bien decir, 

"Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no." ?

O, 
"Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no!" ?

El "or else!"  al final de la frase en inglés es bastante definitiva.   No hace falta poner ninguna frase aclaratoria, ni los puntos suspensivos.  Queda perfectamente bien dejarla tal cual.  

(Y es más bien coloquial, no formal.)


----------



## Maruja14

Txiri said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿te queda bien decir,
> 
> "Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no." ?
> 
> O,
> "Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no!" ?
> 
> El "or else!" al final de la frase en inglés es bastante definitiva. No hace falta poner ninguna frase aclaratoria, ni los puntos suspensivos. Queda perfectamente bien dejarla tal cual.
> 
> (Y es más bien coloquial, no formal.)


 
En la forma escrita creo que siempre debe ir con puntos suspensivos.

Hablando nunca se termina la frase con un punto. No sé si me explico, habría que alargar un poco la "o" final o al menos no entonarlo como un final de frase.


----------



## Txiri

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> En la forma escrita creo que siempre debe ir con puntos suspensivos.
> 
> Hablando nunca se termina la frase con un punto. No sé si me explico, habría que alargar un poco la "o" final o al menos no entonarlo como un final de frase.


 
Creo entenderte perfectamente, Maruja, y estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Podríamos en la escritura dejar cualquier frase sin terminar, señalando _la falta de terminar con los puntos suspensivos._

"El jefe dice que hay que volver a hacer la maqueta, pero no sé ..."

"El amor es ... "

Al hablar, las vocales se alargan y la entonación sube en lugar de bajar. Estas manifestaciones se representan en la escritura por los puntos suspensivos. (En inglés también.) 

Pero no es lo mismo decir que el "..., si no ... ", leve amenaza, se produce al final de la oración, ya que los puntos suspensivos indican claramente (al menos para mí ... ) que se calló lo que iba a decir. Si como tú dices, Maruja, *hay que usar* la puntuación de puntos suspensivos, su función precisamente es la de indicar que no se terminó la frase. (Y creo que conviene para mí aclarar, que si no se terminó la oración, la citada frase no viene al final. Es posible que Maria y yo estemos diciendo lo mismo también, pero entendemos dos cosas un poco diferentes al hablar de "al final")

(This is not the case, with the " ... or else." or "... or else!" of the corresponding expression in English.)


----------



## Maruja14

Txiri said:
			
		

> Creo entenderte perfectamente, Maruja, y estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Podríamos en la escritura dejar cualquier frase sin terminar, señalando _la falta de terminar con los puntos suspensivos._
> 
> "El jefe dice que hay que volver a hacer la maqueta, pero no sé ..."
> 
> "El amor es ... "
> 
> Al hablar, las vocales se alargan y la entonación sube en lugar de bajar. Estas manifestaciones se representan en la escritura por los puntos suspensivos. (En inglés también.)
> 
> Pero no es lo mismo decir que el "..., si no ... ", leve amenaza, se produce al final de la oración, ya que los puntos suspensivos indican claramente (al menos para mí ... ) que se calló lo que iba a decir. Si como tú dices, Maruja, *hay que usar* la puntuación de puntos suspensivos, su función precisamente es la de indicar que no se terminó la frase. (Y creo que conviene para mí aclarar, que si no se terminó la oración, la citada frase no viene al final. Es posible que Maria y yo estemos diciendo lo mismo también, pero entendemos dos cosas un poco diferentes al hablar de "al final")
> 
> (This is not the case, with the " ... or else." or "... or else!" of the corresponding expression in English.)


 
No sé si entiendo muy bien lo que me dices. Creo que dices que en inglés "...or else." puede ser un final de frase. En español, desde mi punto de vista, en este caso concreto el "si no..." al final indica, efectivamente que la frase no está terminada. Es indiscutible que se puede dejar como amenaza "en el aire", sin terminarla (y entonces sería el final, pero de una frase incompleta).

Eso, en español y en inglés (como dices) se denota al escribir con los puntos suspensivos y en el habla con el cambio de entonación.

En el caso de "si no", no veo otra posibilidad, la verdad.

El otro caso que pones en tu ejemplo:

"El jefe dice que hay que volver a hacer la maqueta, pero no sé ..."

Puedes dejarlo así, como expresión de una duda, tanto al escribir como al hablar. Pero si pones el punto al final, tiene sentido claro y completo.

"El jefe dice que hay que volver a hacer la maqueta, pero no sé."


----------



## Txiri

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> No sé si entiendo muy bien lo que me dices. Creo que dices que en inglés "...or else." puede ser un final de frase. .


 
Sí, así es.


----------



## Maruja14

Para liarla un poco más estoy pensando que sí puedes terminar una frase con "si no", pero en sentido distinto:

"Voy a hacer la fiesta tanto si vienes como si no".


----------



## María Madrid

Txiri said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿te queda bien decir,
> 
> "Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no." ?


 
Con punto final, como pones en este ejemplo, desde luego que no, pero sí sería de lo más normal decir: 

"Haz los deberes ahora mismo, si no..." 

La entonación del final de la frase no sería igual si acaba en puntos suspensivos que en punto final, por eso se distinguiría perfectamente al hablar, como ya ha comentado Maruja, por no hablar del lenguaje corporal que completaría el mensaje de los puntos suspensivos, por poner un ejemplo. 

Y sí, creo que más o menos estamos diciendo lo mismo. Saludos,


----------



## Snita

Creo que lo importante no es si 'o si no' se puede dejar al final de una frase o no, SINO aclarar la duda original, que creo se dejó bien claro anteriormente......
Saludos


----------



## Jardinera654

Amigos, 

Yo estaba divirtiéndome con leer sus comentarios extensivos. Confieso no había considerado que tan cuestión sencilla se podría convertir en una minuciosa discusión detallada.  

**Corrijan-me si hace falta.**


----------



## COLsass

Have you been taking up French Jardinera? Corríjanme is one word no hyphen note the accent) unlike the French: corrigez-moi.  O si no...

Confieso no haber considerado que una cuestión tan sencilla se pudiera convertir. (es verdad, no)

I'm not sure but it think it is divertiéndome leer no "con."


----------



## Jardinera654

>>Have you been taking up French Jardinera? Corríjanme is one word no hyphen note the accent) unlike the French: corrigez-moi.  O si no...<<

COLsass: Hace mucho tiempo que sí  y ¡gracias por corregirme sobre esto! Olvidé de lo del acento...... De todas formas, en cuanto a "divertirse", el gerundio que me ha sido dado en mi libro de texto: *501 Spanish Verbs, 5th ed*. (_si no_ es errata tipográfica) se deletrea "divirtiéndose"/me/te......... No sé pero tal vez es para otra página de discusión que consideraremos verbos los que requieren la preposición "con"..........


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> De todas formas, en cuanto a "divertirse", el gerundio que me ha sido dado en mi libro de texto: *501 Spanish Verbs, 5th ed*. (_si no_ es errata tipográfica) se deletrea "divirtiéndose"/me/te......... No sé pero tal vez es para otra página de discusión que consideraremos verbos los que requieren la preposición "con"..........


 
Casi lo tienes bien...es:
- Divirtiéndome con (alguien)
- Divirtiéndome con (algo ---> noun)
- Divirtiéndome al (acción ---> verb), a veces también "en"
incluso a veces
- Divirtiéndome (acción ---> gerundio)
Esto último se usa poco, y muchas veces los nativos decimos también "con leer". Así que ¡todo bien!


----------



## Jardinera654

Lo agradezco aclararnos esta regla, aleCcowan. (¿Es correcta esta utilización? _Si no_, déjame saber  .....) ¡Me quedo la estudiante perpetua!


----------



## Maruja14

Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> Lo agradezco aclararnos esta regla, aleCcowan. (¿Es correcta esta utilización? _Si no_, déjame saber  .....) ¡Me quedo la estudiante perpetua!


 
Yo diría:

Si no, déjamelo saber.
Si no, házmelo saber.


----------



## Jardinera654

Gracias. Creo que "déjame saber_*lo*_" es correcto también, o tal vez no.....


----------



## María Madrid

Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> Gracias. Creo que "déjame saber_*lo*_" es correcto también, o tal vez no.....


 
Si dices "Déjame..." parece que estás pidiendo permiso o que la otra persona no te lo permite. Házmelo saber es una expresión correcta y que todo el mundo entiende como petición de información, no petición de autorización. Saludos,


----------



## Jardinera654

Y gracias de nuevo.........


----------

